# need c02 diffuser



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i need a c02 diffuser, the red sea ractor 500 i have stoped working, i had one for spare parts but the same thing is wrong with that one as well, dont have to be the fancy powerhead ones, just a cheap one like the Intense Bazooka c02 Atomizer would be wonderful, i have checked web site after website and they all or on backorder, can anyone help me please, i would buy from you or from website thanks


----------



## DomC (Aug 12, 2011)

Have you checked ebay? They have all kind of diffusers. I just order a glass one for $5.00, plus free shipping.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i looked they are all from oversea, i have not had much luck with ordering anything from oversea


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Rob,I PMed Nikki to see when she will have some available.Should be very soon.If I had a spare it would so be yours.Knew I should have ordered two,lol.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I just ordered a few more from Hong Kong and they all arrived just fine.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've got a spare Red Sea motor that works just fine (had it as a spare for both of my Red Sea Max reactors). I'll sell it to you for $5 + shipping.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

Gizmo, ill let you know, i just found a maxx jet that i have, im gonna try to set it up on it and see how it does, but i will deffently keep you in mind in a few days thanks


----------

